

Ask HN: Educational programming-related stuff to listen to? - seminolas

I spend 1.5+h a day cycling to/from work. In my workplace there's no such thing as time to read around the subject or explore new stuff, and work+lunch+commute leaves me little time in a day for self-education (I have a family, so weekends are a precious time, too). I know I can listen to some programming podcasts, possibly some lectures (any recommendations? I'm a Java dev, I'd like to broaden my horizons a bit but obviously I won't understand much of in-depth talk in embedded programming or similar). More importantly, has anyone had success with any text-to-speech for technical literature? Alternatively, some recommended reads that are not strictly technical but nevertheless useful for our proffession?
======
shadowpwner
Here are some that hackernews have already discussed:

[http://www.google.com/search?q=podcast+OR+audiobook+site%3An...](http://www.google.com/search?q=podcast+OR+audiobook+site%3Anews.ycombinator.com)

------
mindcrime
Not necessarily technical, but possibly still of interest:

Stanford's Entrepreneurship Corner Podcasts:

<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/podcasts.html>

